# What Brand is your most comfortable pair of shoes?



## firesign (Sep 3, 2006)

When U have to be on your feet all day what brand and style of shoes do U prefer to wear?




I work in the medical field and I have yet to find a pair of shoes that don't bother my feet.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 3, 2006)

im still in school, but i live off of vans shoes. i use the guy ones, the one for girls are too narrow for my feet and just too girly for me.


----------



## schango (Sep 3, 2006)

I wear Target flats all the time. Classy, I know, but they're comfy.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Sep 3, 2006)

Reaction, diesel, ecco


----------



## monniej (Sep 3, 2006)

my most comfortable shoes are my colin stuart wood heel mules. think of candies, only with two straps. with the weather cooling down i'll be switching to clogs until it's time for the boots!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 3, 2006)

my fav. brand is nine west. I can run around the office wholeday on my nine west heels, very comfy and i love it


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 3, 2006)

For comfort my adidas superstars and puma bashy. For dressed up, Fornarina or Diesel.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 3, 2006)

My chunky brown leather Eastlands are very comfortable, although probably not that stylish





Honestly I don't even know what brand most of my shoes are, it's so hard for me to find shoes that fit, that I can walk in, _and_ that I like, I just try on tons of shoes in the mall and just buy whatever fits! (And is in my price range!) I never pay attention to the brand, I just look at the style, fit, and price!

lol... yeah, I am picky, it takes me forever to find shoes


----------



## mintesa (Sep 3, 2006)

nike, thimberland, any hiking boots.


----------



## drienneee (Sep 5, 2006)

well i was going to say my uggs, but since you are in the medical field and this is for work, i noticed many of the doctors and nurses at my hospital wear crocs. they seem very comfortable


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothing beats my Nike Airs


----------



## luxotika (Sep 5, 2006)

I think that if you are in the medical field, the most comfortable and stable shoe to wear would be New Balance. The higher the number on the shoe, the more technology is in the shoe. They aren't really cheap persay, but if you are comfortable with spending over $100 on a pair of tennis shoes, you will be very glad you did. They last forever too! I am soooo rough on shoes.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarownicaGosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Reaction, diesel, ecco



I second Ecco. I'm diabetic and have to wear comfortable shoes. Aerosoles, Easy Spirit, Hush Puppies, and Naturalizer can be hit or miss, but I've never had a problem with Ecco. They're pricey, but since I have to take care of my feet, it's worth avoiding a future amputation.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 5, 2006)

I wear 3 1/2 to 4/12 stilleto heels everyday, and my most comfortable pair are from Burlington, actually like 3/4 of them are from there. haha, I only own one pair of tennis shoes and those are chuck taylors


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 6, 2006)

For working...New Balance or Nike...

ooops..I forgot to add that I had my feet fitted and measured to see what type I had...I am defintely flat footed..so I needed a motion control shoe..something about the way my walking gait is...It was soooooooo worth it...At the end of my shift..my feet are so not giving out...


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2006)

new balance or diesel! when i was waitressing, i'd be on my feet crazy hours and they NEVER hurt with these on! also, try dr scholls gel inserts. those are a lifesaver.


----------



## bianca_hall (Sep 6, 2006)

I got a pair of these Timberland mule things that I wear for Tradeshows (on feet ALL day) they are awesome. I bought Black. They make all kinds. If you google Timberland mules, they have some sportier ones that would go better with scrubs.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 9, 2006)

I love my Birkenstocks. I mourn them during the winter months here in North Dakota and I can't wear them. From the time the snow melts to the first snow, that is what is on my feet!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 9, 2006)

the most comfy shows i own usually wind up being brands i wasn't even seeking out!

1.)Sauconys-very soft, like walking in two beds.

2.) adidas-I loved mine but they are getting old. They would be appropriate for a nurse, well lined and all white leather with small pink accents.

3.) DVC...I have no clue except I got them at Pac Sun, they were sold along with Osiris and DC shoes. They are definately built to last but all of the shoes at Pac Sun ran huge on me (I usually wear a 7.4, the DVCs are a size 6 and still a bit roomy!)

4.) sandals? Sketchers have been some of the most comfy and cute ever..but they have worn out pretty fast, I am wondering if they will even be fit to wear next season after 2-3 months of regular wear.

comfortable dress shoes? I didn't think there were any besides the rare reinforced pair of mary janes i can find. I am gonna have to check out the maker of stilettos mentioned above...I don't even own any high pumps anymore cause they hurt my feet too much. If I could find a pair of 4 inch heels that didn't kill my feet I would be a very happy woman indeed.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 9, 2006)

New Balance are great for work!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 9, 2006)

ninewest, aldo &amp; naturalizer


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2006)

doc martens are great, Timberland


----------



## aimyz (Sep 9, 2006)

ECCO, HUSHPUPPIES All the way.......they;re great


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 9, 2006)

sketchers trainers all the way!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 9, 2006)

keds for casual attire


----------



## michko970 (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that if you are in the medical field, the most comfortable and stable shoe to wear would be New Balance. The higher the number on the shoe, the more technology is in the shoe. They aren't really cheap persay, but if you are comfortable with spending over $100 on a pair of tennis shoes, you will be very glad you did. They last forever too! I am soooo rough on shoes. I love my New Balance sneakers. they are so comfy and also stylish, I get compliments on them all the time. They also wear very well over time.


----------



## Liz (Sep 15, 2006)

enzo angiolini has some comfy shoes. sometimes the shoes has this rubber type of sole which helps a bit


----------



## ivette (Sep 15, 2006)

my comfy sneakers


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

I love my diesels and new balances! My new balances are SOOOO comfy!


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 24, 2006)

kenneth cole reaction


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 24, 2006)

Walmart shoes. No boundaries. They make these amazing chucks[Converse shoes, I guess] and I own like 12 different pairs and colors [They are very cheap. $7.88 for a pair]. cant beat that!


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 24, 2006)

I wear my Converse sneakers a lot, but I think a good solution for you would be to invest in some Caterpillar brand shoes. Caterpillar, the contruction company that normally just made contruction worker boots, has started making cute slideons and tennis shoes and they are insanely comfortable. The pair I had a few years back felt like I was walking on air and they hugged my feet like no other shoe ever has!

Check them out here at Zappos.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 24, 2006)

In terms of sneakers, I'm comfortable in Sketchers or New Balance. As for shoes, I like Steve Madden and Nine West


----------



## SierraWren (Sep 24, 2006)

I like Sketchers brand a lot---their sandals and their "wraparound" boot in the winter


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 26, 2006)

my Keds


----------



## honeybeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

Milano,Ninewest,Paprika,birkenstore and the last but not the least Hush Puppies..


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 19, 2007)

Nine West or Nina Ricci.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 19, 2007)

my roxy flats.


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 19, 2007)

I hear CROCS ar really comfy.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *carla_Hilton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im in the medical field too, and the only shoes i like are Etnies! I tried thoes crocks and stuff but i trip too much for thoes! Etnies give off a teen vibe though.. yep, all i do is trip trip trip. still comfy though.


----------



## kokil (Apr 19, 2007)

i love to hop around in my clinic in a good pair of sports shoes like puma or nike or adidas.....they`re really comfy with elastic kind on cushiony souls...........the only problem is by the time the day is about to end ......i feel really hot in them ..........


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2007)

i would have to say either aldo, but those are not always the most attractive.

so the runner up would have to be dolce vita


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a Hip Hop head so I'd have to go with MY ADIDAS (like the Run DMC song) and Pumas.


----------

